# Georg Major on the law-gospel distinction



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2020)

Given that the law is the purveyor of death, when it reveals sin and the wrath of God against sin, it is not a message of grace or mercy but of the horrible wrath of God against sin, as the words of the law echo: “Cursed is the one who has not kept it all.” The law promises grace, peace and happiness only to those who keep it all perfectly.

The preaching of the gospel sounds another note entirely: “Come to me all you who labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.” Therefore the word of grace is the exact opposite of the law and all its works and merits. ...

For the reference, see Georg Major on the law-gospel distinction.


----------

